# 3D Printed 1/32 CPR Flat Car



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is my latest journey into 3D printing.
It is a CPR 42 foot flat car in 1/32 scale.
For Brian:
1) Made on a MakerBot Replicator2
2) Printed in PLA
3) Set at .20mm
4) It used .515lb of filament
5) It took a total of 15 hours to print the three parts - two ends and the middle section.
There is a 'slot', nearly the full width and the whole length where a .080" sheet of aluminum slides.
This holds the three printed parts together with the couplers at each end and the pivots for the trucks.
It has a coat of primer on it and as you can see will need some sanding and another couple of coats before the striations on the pockets are hidden. Mind you, the naked eye doesn't really notice them as much as the camera does.
I might not worry too much about the top as it looks like wood grain, even if it is remarkably straight grained wood!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

looks good to me.

some questions:
the trucks are not printed, right?
if you let out the middle part, how long would the car be?
is it your own design, or did you find it in the net? (if the latter, where?)


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

kormsen said:


> looks good to me.
> 
> some questions:
> the trucks are not printed, right?
> ...


Thank you.
Correct - the trucks are not printed.
How long is a piece of string? You could make the car any length.
By "own design", I assume that you mean the 3D Modelling within the computer.
It is my own that I drew in Sketchup from original CPR blueprints.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

and for rkapuaala.
6) Sketchup for modelling, and Makerbot Makerware for printing.
7) Probably lots - I'll try and remember to check next creation.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Mate, looks great. Love your work.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Well this is nice, 15 hours instead of 15 months, I can't imagine how much more house work would be created if I went with this option for building cars.
Very nice David, the next time I decide to get creative we'll have to talk. Presumably it would be a simple programing change to print in 1:29 scale?
Cheers.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Harvey,
One nice thing that I find is that as the original plans are in full size dimensions, I create it that same way in Sketchup, which means no messing around with a calculator every time I have to draw a measurement.
It is only after creating the 3D model in the drafting program that you tell the printer software what size you want it to print.
The difference between 1/32 and 1/29 'should' mean that there would be no problem in printing it that size, however having said that, in this case with the slot inside the car to take the .080" aluminum sheet, if you start changing the scale on the print, it may mess up some things like the fit of the aluminum!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

thanks for the stats. lets push to get this standard. that answers so much in just a few lines.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

David, did you mean that you designed the flatcar full size, and then reduced it to 1:32? Boy, I wish Tinkercad just had scales, so you don't have to switch back and forth between actual size and scale size -- especially converting from actual feet to scale mm.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dick Friedman said:


> David, did you mean that you designed the flatcar full size, and then reduced it to 1:32? Boy, I wish Tinkercad just had scales, so you don't have to switch back and forth between actual size and scale size -- especially converting from actual feet to scale mm.


Hi Dick,
Yes, I create the 3D model in the computer 'full size'.
The reduction in scale comes when it is put in the Makerbot software, where it in effect says "this is too big to print, so I have reduced it to fit".
It is then necessary to know one 'correct' scale size measurement, and change the scaled size to that measurement.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice car David! It just so happens that I was able to visit Jason in Hazlet during my US trip and was able to enjoy your two PRR Horsecars first hand! Beautiful job on those two.


----------

